# Withdrawal time for dust



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

We found bugs on the chickens a few days ago. Looked kinda like fleas, but I figure it was lice.
I had picked up some dust awhile back and it is labeled for chickens, along with cats, dogs, horses, bovine, etc.
The problem is there is no withdrawal time on the label. Does this mean it does not exist?
It contains Permethrin.
Should we not use the eggs laid for the next couple of days? Or are they safe for consumption?
We have been getting from 5-7 eggs a day from our 8 hens at this stage.
I dusted them a few hours ago. 
Thanks!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

There is no withdrawal time on Permethrin.


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

Shalom (Roseanna) I assume??

My neighbor, (who raises Silkies) told me once that after you dust, to not eat the eggs for about two weeks. That is to say, if you mix the medicine in with their dust bath, and they have dusted for a few days or a week in it, Clean it out and give them new un-medicated dust bath, from that point don't eat the eggs for two weeks. Hope that helps. I do trust this guy. He has had a successful chicken operation for nearly 30 years. But, I'm sure that there are differing opinions on this. In my mind however, you cant ever be too careful. 

Blessings,
jd


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

If its NOT consumed, then there isnt a withdrawal time. Its on dust, if you wish, wash the eggs off before eating...besides that, they are safe.


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

WstTxLady said:


> If its NOT consumed, then there isnt a withdrawal time. Its on dust, if you wish, wash the eggs off before eating...besides that, they are safe.


Shalom WstTXLady,

That actually sounds reasonable to me. Thanks much.

blessings,
jd

:happy:


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for all of the advice. I am used to checking withdrawal times, though we tend to disregard them with goats since few drugs are actually labeled for goats. It surprised me that there was not a withdrawal time on this dust, but I believe there is one on the Zipcide dust I use on the goats.
I hand dusted the chickens and did throw some around on the ground where they have been dust bathing when I let them out for their hour. Not much though. They quickly scratched it into the chaff. They did not do much bathing last night. I'm pretty sure I stressed them as one lost a partially formed egg. Oops. They just don't like being handled. I so rarely do that to them. I'll pick one up here and there, but I don't tend to manhandle them much.
I generally wash the eggs anyway but will be more diligent about it for the next bit. I may feed the cats some more eggs as well the next couple of days. We are somewhat overrun with eggs at the moment.


----------

